# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  BPS-Seminar in Bad Reichenhall 5.-6.10.07

## hans76

Ich vermisse Informationen und Erkenntnisse vom o.g. Seminar, zu dem von Dr. F. Eichhorn außer prominenten Ärzten und Wissenschaftlern immerhin 25 SHG-Leiter eingeladen waren und noch ca.35 weitere Interessenten teilnehmen konnten.
Außerdem möchte ich darüber informieren, daß Dr. Eichhorn in einem 1. Rundbrief über folgende Themen berichtete:
- Strategie und Taktik: erfolgreiche Konzepte im Kampf gegen den 
Prostatakrebs.
- Der Prostatakrebs ist unter Kontrolle. Achten Sie auf kardio-vaskuläre 
Risiken.
- Die Bedeutung der Knochenintegrität
- Wie wichtig sind Feinnadelbiopsie und Ploidie?
Dem Rundbrief beigefügt sind Literaturhinweise, Abstracts u. Kommentare.
Ich selbst habe aus Platz-und Termingründen an dem Seminar nicht teilnehmen können.
Hans76

----------


## wassermann

Hallo,
wie kommt man eigentlich an diese famosen "Rundbriefe" von Dr. Eichhorn, die immer wieder in den Beiträgen zitiert oder erwähnt werden? Ist das Herrschaftswissen oder findet man sie irgendwo allgemein zugänglich?
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Grüß Dich Wassermann,




> wie kommt man eigentlich an diese famosen "Rundbriefe" von Dr. Eichhorn, die immer wieder in den Beiträgen zitiert oder erwähnt werden? Ist das Herrschaftswissen oder findet man sie irgendwo allgemein zugänglich?


Frage doch mal bei einer SHG oder beim BPS oder bei Dr. Eichhorn nach aber hier solltest aufpassen, daß eine Rechnung nachgeschoben wird!

Faßt hätte ich noch gesagt oder bei OBI
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## wassermann

Danke Helmut, guter Tipp,
bei meiner nächsten Deutschlandreise werde ich also mal eine Tour durch die Heimwerker-Märkte machen. Wenn das erfolglos bleiben sollte, wage ich den Schritt an den BPS. Den hiesigen (bin im Ausland) SHGs dürfte der Name Eichhorn allerdings (noch?) kein Begriff sein.
Liebe Grüße in die Heimat
Wassermann

----------


## Harro

*Noch unbekannte Neuheiten*

Hallo, lieber Dieter, wenn nicht Rudolf mir als Abschiedsgruß, weil er mal wieder in Eile war, zugerufen hätte, na, dann sehen wir uns in Hannover und ich nicht nachgehakt hätte, wüßte ich nicht, wo am 1. Advent das neuerliche große Meeting des BPS mit all seinen SHG-Leitern stattfindet. Aber sind es denn nur betagte Männer, die den neuen BPS-Vorsitzenden küren wollen? Ich erinnere mich an durchaus knackige Jungmänner, und zwar besonders aus dem Raum Schleswig-Holstein. 

@Wassermann, wenn Du mir Deine E-Mail übers Forum zuwirfst, versuche ich, Dir den Rundbrief von Dr. E. zukommen zu lassen. Ich habe ihn im Speicher und hoffe, daß er freiwillig auf die Reise geht.

*"Der dich tadelt, ist nicht immer dein Feind, und der dich lobt, ist nicht immer dein Freund."  * 

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> Danke Helmut, guter Tipp,
> bei meiner nächsten Deutschlandreise werde ich also mal eine Tour durch die Heimwerker-Märkte machen. Wenn das erfolglos bleiben sollte, wage ich den Schritt an den BPS. Den hiesigen (bin im Ausland) SHGs dürfte der Name Eichhorn allerdings (noch?) kein Begriff sein.
> Liebe Grüße in die Heimat
> Wassermann


Hallo Wassermann,

auch ich könnte den Brief zu Dir schwimmen lassen. Oder ich könnte ihn auch hier einstellen, wenn Dr. F.E. nichts dagegen hat. Dann hätten alle was davon.

Gruß dieter

----------


## elmshorn

Hallo,
auch ich vermisse Informationen über die vergangenen Tagungen(DGU) bzw. Seminare(Reichenhall) von sog. offizieller Seite des BPS. Selbst wenn es nichts großartig Neues gegeben hat, sollte das publiziert werden, denn sonst könnte man denken, diese Veranstaltungen hätten garnicht stattgefunden. Alte, z.T. nicht mehr wahre Berichte bringen uns wirklich nicht voran. Vielleicht können wir dies aber per Zettel in Hannover ändern? Wir sollten es machen.

----------


## wassermann

> Hallo Wassermann,
> 
> auch ich könnte den Brief zu Dir schwimmen lassen. Oder ich könnte ihn auch hier einstellen, wenn Dr. F.E. nichts dagegen hat. Dann hätten alle was davon.
> 
> Gruß dieter


Danke dir und Hutschi für das Angebot. Mittlerweile hat mir ein Forumskollege den letzten Brief schon gemailt. Für ältere Ausgaben wäre ich allerdings dankbar.
Die Idee, die Briefe hier einzustellen, ist mit Sicherheit die beste Lösung!.
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-
Leider muss ich auch sagen, dass es beim BPS und einigen SHG-Leitern so etwas wie "Herrschaftswissen" zu geben scheint. Den Rundbrief von Dr. F.E. musste ich mir schwarz beschaffen und lebe, nachdem ich daraus zitiert habe, in Unruhe, ob mir nicht eines Tages eine Abmahnung oder aehnliches wegen Verletzung von Urheberrechten ins Haus flattert. 
Von den wichtigen Kongressen in Amerika, die eine BPS-Mitglied besucht hatte, hoert man auch nichts. Wie ich irgendwo gelesen habe, sollen die Vortraege erst noch uebersetzt werden. Solche Uebersetzungen halte ich fuer gaenzlich unnoetig. Erstens kostet das viel zu viel Zeit  (und Geld?), wird wegen der Fachsprache von vielen Lesern gar nicht verstanden. Kurzberichte in verstaendlichem Deutsch mit einer kritischen Wuerdigung waeren viel sinnvoller.
Ein SHG-Leiter hat mir einmal geschrieben, dass ich erst selbst ein SHG-Leiter werden muesse, um zu gewissen Seminaren zugelassen zu werden. Damit haette ich mich abgefunden, wenn er selbst im Forum darueber berichtet haette. Aber das hat er auch nicht. Herrschaftswissen.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harro

*Rundbrief*

Hallo, lieber Reinhard, etwas weiter oben beklagt sich aber auch ein wohl doch nicht privilegierter SHG-Leiter über fehlende Informationen. Sollte es da doch noch einen elitären Zirkel geben? Der Rundbrief von Dr. E. schlummert auch in meinem Speicher, und ich habe versprechen müssen, über dessen Herkunft Stillschweigen zu bewahren. Warum meldet sich Dr. E. nicht, der doch hier wohl am Wochenende auch mal ins Forum hineinschauen sollte, denn er schreibt ja auch mal den Jahres- oder Weihnachtsbrief für unsere Hauszeitschrift in Form eines Rückblickes. Ist diese kostenlose Information, wie wir sie immer noch von fs bekommen, nach dem Status "nur noch ausschließlich Privatpatienten zu behandeln" inzwischen Vergangenheit?

*"Und ich habe mich so gefreut" sagst du vorwurfsvoll, wenn dir eine Hoffnung zerstört wurde. Du hast dich gefreut - ist das nichts?"*
(Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RalfDm

> Leider muss ich auch sagen, dass es beim BPS und einigen SHG-Leitern so etwas wie "Herrschaftswissen" zu geben scheint....
> Von den wichtigen Kongressen in Amerika, die eine BPS-Mitglied besucht hatte, hoert man auch nichts. Wie ich irgendwo gelesen habe, sollen die Vortraege erst noch uebersetzt werden. Solche Uebersetzungen halte ich fuer gaenzlich unnoetig. Erstens kostet das viel zu viel Zeit  (und Geld?), wird wegen der Fachsprache von vielen Lesern gar nicht verstanden. Kurzberichte in verstaendlichem Deutsch mit einer kritischen Wuerdigung waeren viel sinnvoller.


Hallo Reinardo,
ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mit dem "BPS-Mitglied" gemeint bin, dass "Kongresse" (Plural!) in Amerika besucht hat. Richtig ist, dass ich die PCRI National Conference on Prostate Cancer besucht habe, die vom 7. bis 9. September in L.A. stattfand. Das ist schon zwei Monate her, ich geb's zu. Ich habe mir vorgenommen, für das _BPS Magazin_ eine Zusammenfassung zu schreiben. Redaktionsschluss für das Heft 3/2007 war am 13. Oktober, das habe ich nicht mehr geschafft, denn gleich nach meiner Rückkehr tagten nacheinander das BPS-Beratungshotline-Team und der BPS-Vorstand, und als gewählter Schriftführer hatte ich im Anschluss, und zwar möglichst bald, die jeweiligen Protokolle zu schreiben, denn die Teilnehmer warteten darauf.
Ich habe mir einen Stapel Notizen zu den etwa 20 Vorträgen mitgebracht. Wie ich die  so eindampfen soll, dass sie den Rahmen des _Magazins_ nicht sprengen, weiß ich noch nicht, aber ich werde es versuchen. Nur muss ich noch um etwas Geduld bitten. Das nächste _BPS Magazin_ wird wohl irgendwann im Frühjahr erscheinen, und bis dahin hoffe ich das Problem gelöst zu haben.



> Wie ich irgendwo gelesen habe, sollen die Vortraege erst noch uebersetzt werden. Solche Uebersetzungen halte ich fuer gaenzlich unnoetig. Erstens kostet das viel zu viel Zeit (und Geld?), wird wegen der Fachsprache von vielen Lesern gar nicht verstanden.


Das sehen andere (nämlich solche, die nie Englisch gelernt haben, etwas anders. Die verstehen Deutsch mit Fachausdrücken immer noch besser als Englisch, selbst wenn es ohne Fachausdrücke daherkommt. _Du_ kannst Dich ja inzwischen hier informieren.
Aktuell bin ich damit beschäftigt, die DHB-bezogenen Texte von der BPS-Seite nach www.psi-dhb.de zu schaufeln, und sie dabei gleichzeitig redaktionell zu sichten und zu überarbeiten. Das ist eine zeitaufwendige Geschichte (jetzt werden die üblichen Verdächtigen fragen, warum ich meine Zeit nicht für (ihrer Meinung nach) Sinnvolleres nutze. Antwort: Dieses Vorhaben steht schon lange an und soll jetzt über die Bühne gezogen werden, deshalb.
Zwischendurch beantworte ich Anfragen Betroffener und betroffener Angehöriger, was, wenn man es einigermaßen gewissenhaft betreiben möchte, auch mit einem gewissen zeitaufwand verbunden ist.
Und um auf meinen Betreff zu kommen: Es gibt auch noch ein Leben neben dem Prostatakrebs, und gelegentlich möchte ich auch mal Dinge tun, diemit PK überhaupt nichts zu tun haben, aber definitiv mehr Spaß machen. Ich bilde mir ein, selbst als "BPS-Mitglied" hierauf einen Anspruch zu haben

Ralf

----------


## Heinz Kurt

BPS-Seminar in Bad Reichenhall 2007

Hallo Forum-Leser,

auch dieses Jahr hatte Wolfhard D. Frost keine Zeit und Mühe gescheut und erstmalig bereits am 7.10.07 einen Bericht angekündigt. Diesen kann jeder nachlesen unter www.prostata-sh.info /Forum. Diese HP ist kein Geheim-Tipp, sondern auch den hier aktiven Mitstreitern durchaus bekannt.

Lieber Wolfhard, wir danken Dir für Dein unermüdliches Engagement und wünschen Dir weiterhin viel Kraft.

Allen Betroffenen einen guten Verlauf wünscht Heinz Kurt

----------


## Harro

*Eine Anerkennung wert*

Hallo, Heinz Kurt, unlängst hatte ich den ersten intensiven Kontakt zur Homepage www.prostata-sh.info , als ich nämlich aus der sog. Infothek etwas herausfinden konnte, das nicht nur schnell zu finden sondern auch noch gut verständlich war. Soeben habe ich mir eine längere Auszeit vom sonstigen Tagesablauf genommen, um noch mehr in die Tiefe dieser enorm umfangreichen Homepage eindringen zu können. Es ist schon bewunderswert, was da an Informationen, und zwar auch ganz besonders direkten Erläuterungen durch den dortigen SHG-Leiter zusammengetragen wurde. Meine Hochachtung auch zu den vielen Möglichkeiten des Herunterladens unzähliger interessanter Beiträge. Das ist kaum noch zu übertreffen.

@ Lieber Ralf, jeder halbwegs informierte Forumsbenutzer weiß um Deine vielfältigen Aufgaben. Ich bin auch sicher, daß Reinardo nicht Dich persönlich gemeint hat. Meine besondere Wertschätzung genießt Du nicht erst seit Magdeburg, wo ich Dich als einen guten Zuhörer kennen gelernt habe, der erst dann stärker aus sich herausgeht, wenn ihm unberechtigte Kritik über den Weg läuft. Die von Dir angekündigten Berichte werden die zahlreichen interessierten Leser auch noch im kommenden Jahr mit großer Aufmerksamkeit lesen. 

*"Lachen und Lächeln sind Tor und Pforte, durch die viel Gutes in den Menschen hineinhuschen kann"* (Christian Morgenstern)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Wolfhard,

von Deinem Einsatz für Betroffene und Deiner guten (vielen) Arbeit konnte ich mich bei Deiner Veranstaltung am 30.09.2007 selbst überzeugen:

*Patiententag* 
_Erfahrungen, die mein Leben veränderten_
_Betroffene berichten_
_3. Informationstag zu Prostatakrebs in Bielefeld_

Dir und Deinem Team weiterhin viel Kraft und alles Gute!
Gruß, 
Horst
P.S.: Heute habe ich wieder einmal in Deinem Forum gelesen und u.a. das gefunden:

Ein kl. Auszug 

Bad Reichenhall 2007
Zitat von Wolfhard:
"(Meine weitere Anmerkung: Seitdem es den PSA-Wert gibt, werden viele Karzinome im zunächst klinisch unauffälligen Stadium entdeckt. Aber das heißt doch noch lange nicht, diese Patienten bedürften keiner Therapie und könnten -wenn auch unter Beobachtung- erst mal abwarten. Ist es nicht vielmehr so, dass gerade durch die frühzeitige Diagnose diese Männer kurativ behandelt werden können, also z.B. operiert oder bestrahlt werden können. *Mit Verlaub Herr Prof. Schröder oder BPS, sprich Christian Ligensa:* Das als Übertherapie zu bezeichnen halte ich für eine schlichte Überreaktion. Immerhin stellen die Pathologen in ca. 30 Prozent der Fälle nach der Operation fest, dass die Diagnose den Prostatakrebs unterschätzt hat. Ich denke auch, dass Publikationen mit Hinweisen auf ein Sinken der Gesamtsterblichkeit und das Risiko, Metastasen und einen lokalen Progress zu erleiden bei Patienten mit einem Pca nach RPE die Schröderstudie durchaus zwar nicht in Frage stellen, aber immerhin einen ernstzunehmenden Widerspruch darstellen. 
- Bei den Zahlen beziehe ich mich auf den österr. Urologen Dr. J. Huber und eine Publikation J Urol Rrogynäkol 2006;13 (2);18-20) 

C.L. zitiert dann noch ein paar Sätze zur Hormonblockade, die ich unkommentiert lasse: 
 Ein früher Einsatz der Hormonblockade verringert die Wahrscheinlichkeit in den nächsten 10 Jahren zu versterben.
 Der frühe Einsatz der HB wirkt lächerlich gut. Man solle deshalb nicht warten.
 Eine zeitig angewandte HB rettet Leben."
Zitat Ende

Anmerkung: Von einem Protokoll / Bericht von diesem Seminar in Bad Reichenhall habe ich auf den BPS-Seiten noch nichts gelesen bzw. gefunden.
*DANK und Anerkennung für diese zeitaufwendige Berichterstattung - lieber Wolfhard.* 
*Hier kann man(n) noch mehr lesen:*
*http://www.prostata-sh.info/*

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Wolfhard,

ich möchte mich den Worten von Horst anschliessen und kann zu dieser hervorragenden Web-Seite nur gratulieren. Ich habe sofort einen neuen Favoriten angelegt. Vielen Dank für diese hervorragende Arbeit.

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen M.

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Hutschi. Du kannst es doch nicht lassen, Unstimmigkeiten zu schlichten. Bei Kriegsgefahr waerst Du der richtige Mann, zwischen den Parteien zu vermitteln, allen Beteiligten zu sagen, was fuer gute Menschen sie seien, und Du wuerdest es schaffen, den Krieg zu verhindern (oder nur hinauszuschieben?).
So beglueckwuenscht Du den Wolfhard zu seiner selbstlosen Arbeit, schreibst dem Ralf, dass der Reinardo ihn wohl nicht gemeint habe und machst Deinen Frieden mit dem Dieter aus Husum, der Dich mit seiner Ironie vor kurzem noch richtig geaergert hatte. 
Warum tust Du das? was glaubst Du wohl, wer Dir das danken wird? 

Unser Kriegsschauplatz ist der Prostatakrebs. Und wir Erkrankte und medizinischen Laien fuehren einen Krieg an zwei Fronten. Da ist zum einen der Krebs, den wir mit den verschiedensten Mitteln  angehen muessen: Operation, Bestrahlung, Hormontherapie, HIFU, Chemotherapie, Staerkung des Immunsystems, Biochemie und Homoeopathie. Wir bemuehen uns, die Gesetzmaessigkeiten herauszufinden, nach denen die Krankheit sich entwickelt und machen Versuche an uns selbst mit der einen oder anderen Option.
Und zum anderen haben wir es zu tun mit einem Gesundheitssystem und einer Aerzteschaft, welche  - von Ausnahmen abgesehen - im grossen ganzen veraenderungsfeindlich ist. 
Da laesst sich nur etwas bewegen durch Polarisierung und Konfrontation. Durch Leute wie Manfred Schell von der Lokfuehrergewerkschaft. He is my hero.

Gruss, und schoenen Wochenanfang wuenscht Reinardo

----------


## Hans (GL)

Seit mehreren Jahren bin ich Mitglied des Forums. Hierbei war zu beobachten, dass, aufgrund unglücklicher, wahrscheinlich nicht gewollter Formulierungen, unnützer Streit entstanden war, der sich immer etwas lähmend auf das Forum ausgewirkt hat.

Hier einen Freiwilligen zu finden, der moderierend eingreifen will, finde ich für gut.
Schließlich wollen wir sachlich miteinander umgehen, um dem Krebs herzu werden.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Harro

*Vermittlerrolle*

Hallo, lieber Hans,




> Seit mehreren Jahren bin ich Mitglied des Forums. Hierbei war zu beobachten, dass, aufgrund unglücklicher, wahrscheinlich nicht gewollter Formulierungen, unnützer Streit entstanden war, der sich immer etwas lähmend auf das Forum ausgewirkt hat.


Damit triffst Du den Nagel auf den Kopf. Wenn ich mich jetzt bei einem Rückblick auf die von Reinardo erwähnten drei Forumsbenutzer beschränke, so komme ich zu dem Ergebnis, daß ich für Ralf nach dem persönlichen Kennenlernen jederzeit Partei ergreifen würde. Für den tüchtigen Wolfhard, der mir leider das Duzen krumm genommen hatte, und mit dem ich einen wirklich unnötigen, weil von Mißverständnissen gespickten Meinungsaustausch hatte - wir haben später gemeinsam unsere Beiträge gelöscht - hege ich deswegen trotzdem keine Rachegelüste für die unschönen Auseinandersetzungen um des Kaisers Bart. Ja, Dieter, das ist eine endless Story, die aber wohl doch noch zu einem guten Ende zu führen scheint. Hoffentlich werden die häufigen Reibereien nicht irgendwann im Forum vermisst. Wir haben letztlich Beide einen Dickschädel, wobei meiner auf Grund des höheren Alters wohl inzwischen ein wenig weicher geworden ist. 
Ob man mir das dankt, fragt Reinardo. Darauf wird es sicher nie eine direkte Antwort geben können. 
Es ist mir wohl vorherbestimmt! Schon in der Schule wich ich Streitereien aus und mußte mir oft anhören, daß ich deswegen ein Feigling wäre. Nie war ich der Erste, der zu einem Schlag ausholte. Auch wenn mich der erste Schlag traf, wartete ich noch ab, bis mich der zweite traf, weil ich nicht glauben wollte, daß mich einer schlug. Aber danach setzte es dann Prügel für den Schläger. Das ist auch heute noch so und so wird es immer bleiben. Ich empfinde es als eine schöne Herausforderung, hier im Forum Hilfestellung dann zu geben, wenn es von meinem Wissenstand her mir möglich ist.

*"Nichts übt den Geist mehr als das Bewußtsein, Rätselhaftes zu ergründen: Man kommt dabei auf Dinge, die man auf gebahnten Wegen nach einem klaren Ziele nicht gefunden haben würde"*
(J. W. v. Goethe)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WolfhardD

Hallo,
"Ich habe fertig." Auf meiner Webseite unter der Rubrik Forum kann mein Mitschrieb vom diesjährigen Bad Reichenhaller BPS-Seminar nachgelesen werden. Wenn ich mal ganz viel Zeit habe, dann werde ich die einzelnen Beiträge zusammenführen zu einem herunterladbaren Dokument. 

Hinweisen möchte ich noch auf eine CD vom Seminar. Mit ist jedoch nicht bekannt, wer genau diese produzieren wird und wie/wann sie dann an den/die Interessenten gelangen wird.

Dank an alle, die mir zwischenzeitlich geschrieben haben, nicht zu vergessen auch an diejenigen, die sich in diesem Faden zu meinem Mitschrieb positiv geäußert haben.
Wolfhard
www.prostata-sh.info

----------


## Hans-Joachim

Hallo Wolfhard,

vielen Dank für die Mühe, die du dir noch spät nachts gemacht hast, damit die Forumsleser auch mitbekommen, was auf dem "BPS-Semina" in Bad Reichenhall vorgetragen worden ist.

Ich habe wiedereinmal mit großem Gewinn deine diesbezüglichen umfangreichen Aufzeichnungen gelesen.

Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, warum im vorhinein nicht offiziell und öffentlich zu diesem Seminar eingeladen wurde und warum im nachhinein nicht offziell über die Ergebnisse berichtet wird? Oder war dies eine Privatveranstaltung? Nur für Insider?

Das soll natürlich, um keinen Zweifel aufkommen zu lassen, in keinster Weise deine Aktivitäten mindern, im Gegenteil umso verdienstvoller ist gerade dein Engagement.

Mit herzlichem Dank

Joachim

----------


## WolfhardD

Hallo Joachim,
danke, aber ich war es leid, immer wieder reinarbeiten, unterbrechen, den Faden wieder anknüpfen, im Internet nachrecherchieren. Deshalb habe ich zuletzt auf die Tube gedrückt und ein wenig am Abend gearbeitet.

Deine Fragen solltest Du bitte dem BPS stellen. Es macht m.E. keinen großen Sinn, wenn Du Dir die Fragen im Forum selbst stellst.
Nur soviel vorab: Ich war als Leiter einer SHG durch den BPS informiert. In unserer SHG wurden die Mitglieder durch mich über die Veranstaltung informiert. Und ich glaube, das war in vielen anderen Gruppen ebenso.

Zu "offiziell im Nachhineien informieren" kann ich nichts an Aufklärendem beitragen, lediglich meinen Hinweis auf eine geplante CD wiederholen. Wer das organisiert, wie das veröffentlicht wird, wann das sein wird und was das kosten wird, darüber habe ich keine Informationen - ausser es soll die SHG Darmstadt beteiligt sein. Das habe ich aber nur gehört, kann nicht sagen, ob es stimmt. 
Grüße
WolfhardD
www.prostata-sh.info

----------


## RalfDm

> Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, warum im vorhinein nicht offiziell und öffentlich zu diesem Seminar eingeladen wurde und warum im nachhinein nicht offziell über die Ergebnisse berichtet wird? Oder war dies eine Privatveranstaltung? Nur für Insider?


Hallo Hans-Joachim,

Jeder SHG-Leiter hat rechtzeitig den Veranstaltungskalender für das Jahr 2007 erhalten, in dem auf die Veranstaltung hingewiesen wurde. Auch die jetzt fast 190 SHG-Leiter sind "der BPS". Bei ihnen endet derzeit die Möglichkeit der Geschäftsstelle und des Bundesvorstands, "Information für die Truppe" zu streuen. Als ich einmal wagte anzudeuten, dass der Vorstand darüber nachdächte, Information noch weiter "nach unten" gelangen zu lassen, gab es einige böse Kommentare, in der Art "wer unsere SHG-Mitglieder sind, geht den Vorstand gar nichts an".
Jedem Teilnehmer an der Veranstaltung in Bad Reichenhall - und an jeder anderen - steht es frei - und es würde begrüßt werden, wenn jemand es täte - einen Bericht zu verfassen und ihn an die Webseiten-Redaktion des BPS einzureichen. Es tut nur leider keiner. 

Ralf-Rainer Damm
Schriftführer im Bundesvorstand

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Hans-Joachim,
> 
> Jeder SHG-Leiter hat rechtzeitig den Veranstaltungskalender für das Jahr 2007 erhalten, in dem auf die Veranstaltung hingewiesen wurde. Auch die jetzt fast 190 SHG-Leiter sind "der BPS". Bei ihnen endet derzeit die Möglichkeit der Geschäftsstelle und des Bundesvorstands, "Information für die Truppe" zu streuen. Als ich einmal wagte anzudeuten, dass der Vorstand darüber nachdächte, Information noch weiter "nach unten" gelangen zu lassen, gab es einige böse Kommentare, in der Art "wer unsere SHG-Mitglieder sind, geht den Vorstand gar nichts an".
> Ralf-Rainer Damm
> Schriftführer im Bundesvorstand


Hallo Ralf-Rainer Damm,

komisch, bei mir regt sich bei solchen Statements Widerspruch, den ich dann aber auch äußere. Sollte ich das lieber nicht tun?

Hier in diesem Fall frage ich mich, warum der BPS seinen Veranstaltungskalender nicht auf seiner Homepage veröffentlicht. Das schaffen sogar kleine SHG'en, wenn sie eine Website haben und diese mit etwas Liebe pflegen. Öffentliche Klagen über "böse kommentierende SHG-Leiter", welche keine Mitgliederlisten rausrücken, wären dann gar nicht nötig.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Dieter aus Husum,

Veranstaltungskalender sind eine vereinsinterne Angelegenheit, die Außenstehende nicht unbedingt etwas angehen. 
Außerdem weißt Du so gut wie ich, dass längst nicht jedes Mitglied einer SHG und auch nicht jeder SHG-Leiter Internet-Zugang hat. Veranstaltungskalender auf der BPS-Präsenz würde diesem Personenkreis gar nichts nutzen.

Ralf

----------


## Anonymous1

> Veranstaltungskalender sind eine vereinsinterne Angelegenheit, die Außenstehende nicht unbedingt etwas angehen.


Genau diese Einstellung erzeugt Denkprobleme und Kommentare Richtung Herrschaftswissen.

Was gibt es zu verbergen bei Ankündigungen von Veranstaltungen, zu denen ggf. auch Nicht-SHG-Leiter zugelassen werden? Bei den angeregten Veröffentlichungen auf der BPS-Homepage kann man doch reine SHG-Verbandssachen  weglassen oder als verbandsintern kennzeichnen.  Ich meine, dass der BPS in seinen Veröffentlichungen jede Gelegenheit wahrnehmen sollte, zu zeigen, dass er ein Verband nicht nur für Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfegruppen ist, sondern dass er für alle PCa-Erkrankten da ist. Zu dieser Forderung zähle ich u.a. auch Transparenz außerhalb von Selbsthilfegruppen. Es kann nur von Vorteil sein, wenn Außenstehende sehen können, z.B. auf der Homepage, wie rührig dieser Verband in Sachen Wissensvermehrung, Information, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit usw. ist.

Schön wäre es, wenn wir über diese Diskussion darauf stoßen würden, dass der BPS öffentliche Veranstaltungen nicht nur auf der Ebene der Initiativen von Selbsthilfegruppen anbieten sollte. Das Bad Reichenhall/Eichhorn-Seminar deutet jedenfalls einiges in dieser Richtung an!

Gruß
Dieter aus Husum
SHG-Leiter

----------


## Harro

*Zustimmung für Transparenz*

Hallo, lieber Ralf,




> Ich meine, dass der BPS in seinen Veröffentlichungen jede Gelegenheit wahrnehmen sollte, zu zeigen, dass er ein Verband nicht nur für Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfegruppen ist, sondern dass er für alle PCa-Erkrankten da ist


hier möchte ich Dieter beipflichten. Alle Möglichkeiten, die unseren Leitgedanken "Selbsthilfe" durch werbliche Aktivitäten nach vorn bringen, sollten genutzt werden. Dazu gehören auch solche Seminare, wie sie in Bad Reichenhall stattfanden. Auch wenn Dr. Eichhorn bevorzugter Ansprechpartner für die Privat-Klientel ist, hätten sicher unzählige Betroffene, die über diese Veranstaltung nicht informiert waren, diese Gelegenheit nicht versäumt, aus berufenenem Munde mal etwas Neues über PCa zu erfahren.
Denn auch bei den immer wiederkehrenden Vortragsreihen, die im hiesigen Raum wechselseitig von den Kliniken zum Thema Prostata-Karzinom veranstaltet werden, kommen nicht nur in erster Linie die schon meist best informierten Ärzte und andere Fachleute, sondern eben auch ganztägig hunderte immens interessierter Menschen. Man sollte den Faden also in dieser Richtung unbedingt weiterspinnen.

*"Die Blumen machen den Garten, nicht der Zaun"*
(deutsches Sprichwort)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ralf,

Ich meine schon, dass Dieters Anregung überlegenswert ist. Auch ich würde es begrüßen, wenn auf der BPS-Homepage der Veranstaltungskalender aufrufbar wäre. Für mich- und ich nehme an auch für viele andere- wäre diese Information sehr hilfreich, da man gegebenenfalls frühzeitig Veranstaltungen, die einem interessieren, in seine persönliche Planung einbinden kann. Auch wenn nicht alle über Internetzugang verfügen, so ist dies doch kein Argument gegen den online Veranstaltungkalender, da man ja auch nicht wegen dieses Personenkreises auf die BPS-Internetpräsenz verzichtet.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Hutschi und Knut,

der BPS organisiert und *finanziert* Fortbildungsveranstaltungen für SHG-Leiter und ggf. deren Stellvertreter, nicht für Otto Normal-PK-Patient, der keinerlei Bindung zum BPS hat. Mitglieder des BPS sind laut Satzung die Selbsthilfegruppen.
Die Angehörigen dieses Personenkreises sollen als Multiplikatoren des Gehörte in ihren SHGn weiterverbreiten.
Dieter als SHG-Leiter dürfte das alles wissen.
An der Veranstaltung in Bad Reichenhall können, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, maximal 30 oder 40 Personen teilnehmen. Die Mittel des BPS zur Finanzierung derartiger Veranstaltungen sind begrenzt. Gleich _"Hunderten"_ Teilnehmer, wie interessiert sie auch sein mögen, eine Teilnahme an diesen Veranstaltungen zu ermöglichen, ohne dass diese Teilnehmer "das Wort weiterverbreiten", wäre schlicht unbezahlbar und nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung wirtschaftlich nicht vertretbar.
Darum macht es in meinen Augen auch keinen Sinn, Veranstaltungskalender öffentlich zu machen. Es kämen Anträge zur Teilnahme, die allesamt abgewiesen werden müssten.
Jetzt höre ich schon den Aufschrei "dann nehmt doch Teilnehmergebühren!" Dann kommen die nächsten Knackpunkte: Wer in der Geschäftsstelle Gehrden oder dem Büro Bonn soll solche Großveranstaltungen organisatorisch bewältigen? Die sind mit einer Mitgliederversammlung und einmal "PK-Tage" im Jahr neben dem täglichen Geschäft hinreichend ausgelastet. Und man müsste etwa die zu erwartende Anzahl der Teilnehmer wissen, denn der BPS müsste für einen geeigneten Veranstaltungsort in Vorleistung gehen. Wenn dann die erhofften Teilnehmer ausbleiben, sehen wir alt aus.
_Berichtet_ (nicht inhaltlich) wird über stattgefundene Veranstaltungen übrigens unter "Über den BPS" - "Vorstandsberichte" - Tätigkeitsbericht des BPS-Vorstands". Vielleicht hat noch nicht jeder Besucher der BPS-Präsenz dorthin gefunden.

*Es genügt nicht, einen guten Gedanken zu haben, er muss auch realisierbar sein.*

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

> der BPS organisiert und *finanziert* Fortbildungsveranstaltungen für SHG-Leiter und ggf. deren Stellvertreter...


Auch Wolfhards Teilnahme an der Veranstaltung in Bad Reichenhall wurde vom BPS gesponsert. Wolfhard zieht es vor, seinen Bericht dazu auf seiner eigenen Homepage zu veröffentlichen.

Ralf

----------


## WolfhardD

Hallo lieber Ralph,
der BPS hat meine Teilnahme am BPS-Seminar in Bad Reichenhall gesponsort? Lieber Ralph, fangen wir mal von vorn an: Es ist großartig, dass der BPS ein solches Seminar zusammen mit Dr. Eichhorn auf die Beine gestellt hat. Es ist qualitativ nicht nur hochwertig, sondern vermittelt neben dem praktisch verwertbaren Wissensbestandteilen eine Menge an Kontakten zu Ärzten und Teilnehmern, die für uns SHG-Leiter unentbehrlich sind.
Jetzt zum Detail des Sponsorings aus meiner Sicht. Soweit mir bekannt, haben sich die Referenten ziemlich selbstlos zur Verfügung gestellt. Mein Aufenthalt und meine Reisekosten nach Reichenhall habe ich selbst bezahlt, das Mittagessen im Seminarhotel habe ich selbst bezahlt nebst den Getränken. Frühstück und Abendbrot mit meiner Frau habe ich in einem anderen, von mir selbst gebuchten, Hotel gehabt, ein anderes Hotel als die BPS-Teilnehmer, ohne BPS-Unterstützung. Selbst beim Nachmittagskaffe in den Seminar-Pausen habe ich meinen Tee in der Cafeteria des Seminarhotels bezahlt. Mitglieder meiner SHG, die sich vor meinem Entschluß, an dem Seminar in Bad Reichenhall teilzunehmen, beim BPS um einen Platz bemüht hatten, informierten mich, seitens des BPS sei verlautet worden, es gäbe keinen freien Plätze mehr. Angemeldet zur Teilnahme habe ich mich daher privat über meinen von mir bezahlten Telefonanschluß als Patient von Dr. Eichhorn direkt bei Dr. Eichhorn, ohne BPS. Die Seminarunterlagen habe ich direkt von Dr. Eichhorns Praxis erhalten, nicht vom BPS. Und das war in 2006 auch schon so! Das alles beklage ich nicht. Habe ich auch nie beklagt. Für mich ist die Teilnahme wichtiger als das Sponsoring durch den BPS. Man mag mich deshalb ja als etwas einfältig einschätzen, aber meine ohne fremde Finanzhilfe gewonnenen, selbst erarbeiteten und aufbereiteten Informationen sollte man mir gönnen im eigenen Forum zu veröffentlichen. Ein Forum, welches BPS-Forumteilnehmern ebenfalls offen steht. Warum auch nicht!

Und, lieber Ralph, Du wirst sicherlich nicht meine Bitte um aufklärende Infos zu dem Sponsoring, welches Du mir zugedacht hast, abschlagen! Voran die Fragen: Welches Sponsoring habe ich nun konkret erhalten? Welches Sponsoríng habe ist versteckt, für mich nicht sichtbar, erhalten? Welches Sponsoring ist mir da entgangen? Welches müßte ich noch beantragen oder hätte ich beantragen sollen, damit deine Bemerkung, meine Teilnahme am BPS-Seminar in Bad Reichenhall sei vom BPS gesponsort worden, stimmt? 
Wolfhard
www.prostata-sh.info

----------


## Helmut.2

Oh Backe, das wahr ein Bumerang und nicht aus Pappe!

Helmut

----------


## Günter Feick

> Wer in der Geschäftsstelle Gehrden oder dem Büro Bonn soll solche Großveranstaltungen organisatorisch bewältigen? Die sind mit einer Mitgliederversammlung und einmal "PK-Tage" im Jahr neben dem täglichen Geschäft hinreichend ausgelastet. Und man müsste etwa die zu erwartende Anzahl der Teilnehmer wissen, denn der BPS müsste für einen geeigneten Veranstaltungsort in Vorleistung gehen. Wenn dann die erhofften Teilnehmer ausbleiben, sehen wir alt aus.
> *Es genügt nicht, einen guten Gedanken zu haben, er muss auch realisierbar sein.*
> Ralf




Hallo Ralf,

ich möchte mit Deinem Sinnspruch beginnen -

*"Es genügt nicht, einen guten Gedanken zu haben, er muss auch realisierbar sein".*

und Dir antworten -

"Es genügt nicht, einen guten Gedanken zu haben, man muss ihn auch realisieren *wollen*"


Mit Deinem Hinweis auf nicht vorhandene Kapazität in den BPS Geschäftsstellen hast Du nur Deiner persönliche Meinung Ausdruck verliehen. Aber bedenken musst Du, dass Du als Mitglied des BPS Vorstandes und Mitverantwortlicher für dieses Forum den Anschein erweckt hast, als würdest Du Dich in dieser Sache für den BPS äußern. 

*Richtig ist, die Veranstaltungen in Bad Reichenhall sind von hohem Informationswert, und sie stehen auch Frauen und Männern offen, die nicht BPS Mitglieder sind. 
*Richtig ist, die Kapazität der BPS Geschäftsstellen ist nicht das entscheidende Kriterium für eine Veränderung in der Teilnehmerzahl und Frequenz dieser Veranstaltung. Die BPS Geschäftsstellen sind nicht die alleinige Ressource, über welche der BPS verfügt, um Veranstaltungen zu organisieren und durchzuführen.
*Richtig ist, dass es keinen Beschluss im BPS gibt eine Veranstaltung, wie in Bad Reichenhall nicht auch anders zu organisieren. 
*Richtig und entscheidend ist, ob und wie der Organisator und Leiter des Seminars Veränderungswünsche in der Teilnehmerzahl und in der Frequenz der Seminare beurteilen und mittragen würde. 
*Richtig ist, dass der BPS allen Betroffenen helfen will, unabhängig von ihrer Zugehörigkeit zum BPS.

Ich nehme den Informationsbedarf aller Frauen und Männer, unabhängig von einer Zugehörigkeit zum BPS ernst, und die Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe ist mitnichten exklusiv. Das praktizieren wir jeden Tag in den Selbsthilfegruppen, und sie sind der BPS. 

Günter

----------


## Harro

*Meine Gedankengänge*

Hallo, lieber Ralf,




> der BPS organisiert und *finanziert* Fortbildungsveranstaltungen für SHG-Leiter und ggf. deren Stellvertreter, nicht für Otto Normal-PK-Patient, der keinerlei Bindung zum BPS hat. Mitglieder des BPS sind laut Satzung die Selbsthilfegruppen


es wird zutreffend sein, daß die Satzung lediglich Selbsthilfegruppen als Mitglieder anerkennt. Aber die Selbsthilfegruppen setzen sich doch aus Otto-Normal-PK-Patienten zusammen, und die Selbthilfegruppen stellen doch letztlich auch den BPS dar. 
Natürlich betont unser hiesiger SHG-Leiter Hansjörg am Anfang seiner Eröffnungsrede, eben bei der Begrüßung von auch neu Hinzugekommenen immer wieder, daß es hier nicht um eie Mitgliedschaft gehe, sondern um ein loses unverbindliches Zusammenkommen von Betroffenen, wobei freiwillige Spenden jederzeit willkommen sind. Das wird aber in letzter Zeit auch nicht mehr eingeschoben, sondern es stehen am Saaleingang schweigend Spendenbüchsen. 
Meine Gedankengänge bewegten sich auch eigentlich in eine ganz andere Richtung. Es müssen nicht unbedingt Mitarbeiter von Gehrden oder vom Büro Bonn eine örtliche Großveranstaltung, lenken, organisieren oder überhaupt betreuen. Die Frage der Kosten sollten vorab ebenfalls regional geklärt werden, wobei auch hier die bekannten Sponsoren in Anspruch genommen werden könnten. Interessierte ortsansässige Urologen, die ihrerseits Vorträge halten könnten und gern einem auswärtigen Kollegen, der Neues vorzutragen hat zuhören würden, sollten die Palette abrunden.
Selbsthilfegruppen-Leiter aus der Nachbarschaft oder woher auch immer, würden sicher gern ihre Mitarbeit einbringen. Als Räumlichkeiten kommen Kliniksäle und städtische Einrichtungen in Betracht, und über allem sollte trotzdem als Veranstalter der BPS Flagge zeigen. Es gibt viel zu tun, so ähnlich lautet der Slogan einer bekannten Baumarktgruppe, also packen wir es an. Auch im Jahre 2008 sollte sich irgendwo wieder eine Möglichkeit ergeben.

*"Das beste Mittel, jeden Tag gut zu beginnen, ist: Beim Erwachen daran zu denken, ob man nicht wenigstens einem Menschen an diesem Tag eine Freude machen könnte"*
(Friedrich Nietzsche)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RA K. Mielke

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,

als Geschäftsführer des BPS möchte ich hier einmal einiges zu den Hintergründen und Zusammenhängen des Bad Reichenhaller Seminars und dessen Finanzierung darlegen, um die Diskussion wieder in konstruktivere Bahnen zu lenken.

Das Prostatakrebs-Seminar von Herrn Dr. Eichhorn ist eine kooperative Veranstaltung von Herrn Dr. Eichhorn und dem BPS, die auf Grundlage folgender Vereinbarung durchgeführt wird: Der BPS akquiriert für die Veranstaltung Sponsoringgelder, in diesem Fall 6.000 EURO. Diese Summe überweist der BPS Herrn Dr. Eichhorn, damit dieser die Veranstaltung organisiert und 25 Teilnehmern aus den Reihen des BPS eine kostenlose Teilnahme daran ermöglicht. Die Einladung weiterer Teilnehmer ist Sache von Herrn Dr. Eichhorn. Was die 25 Teilnehmer aus den Reihen des BPS angeht, verfahren wir bislang so, dass primär SHG-Leiter (aufgrund ihrer Multiplikatorenrolle), die in der Vergangenheit noch nicht an einem Eichorn-Seminar teilgenommen haben, daran teilnehmen können (hieraus erklärt sich möglicherweise auch, warum Wolfhard auf eigene Kosten beim letzten Seminar teilgenommen hat). Damit soll sichergestellt werden, dass im Laufe der Zeit möglichst viele Personen von der Veranstaltung profitieren und die gewonnen Erkenntnisse an andere weitergeben können. 

Nun wurde von Hans-Joachim die Frage aufgeworfen, warum nicht im vorhinein offiziell und öffentlich zu diesem Seminar eingeladen und im nachhinein nicht offiziell über die Ergebnisse berichtet wurde. - Oder war dies eine Privatveranstaltung? Nur für Insider?

Hierauf (und auf einiges andere) möchte ich vor dem eingangs geschilderten Hintergrund folgendes antworten:

*I.*

Tatsächlich ist das Seminar von Herrn Dr. Eichhorn in gewissem Sinne eine Privatveranstaltung - zumindest insofern, als der Teilnehmerkreis vonseiten des BPS (aus finanziellen Gründen) auf 25 SHG-Leiter begrenzt ist und die übrigen Teilnehmer von Herrn Dr. Eichhorn eingeladen werden.

*II.*

Was die Publizität der Veranstaltung angeht, verhält es sich so, dass der BPS zu Beginn eines jeden Jahres einen Schulungsflyer herausgibt, in dem alle Seminare des kommenden Jahres aufgelistet sind. Dieser wird um den Jahreswechsel herum an die BPS-Selbsthilfegruppen verteilt oder versendet. Gerne können wir den Flyer für 2008 demnächst auch im Internet publizieren, um den von einigen Personen gehegten Verdacht des Herrschaftswissens auszuräumen. Allerdings wird dies nichts daran ändern, dass sich das Seminarprogramm primär an die SHG-Leiter und SHG-Mitglieder des BPS richtet und nicht an die breite und offiziell einzuladende Öffentlichkeit.


*III.*

Was das Bedauern darüber angeht, dass im Nachgang zu den BPS-Seminaren nicht stets auch über deren Ergebnisse berichtet wird, so hat Ralf das Problem meines Erachtens bereits auf den Punkt gebracht: Jedem Teilnehmer an der Veranstaltung in Bad Reichenhall - und an jeder anderen - steht es frei - und es würde begrüßt werden, wenn jemand es täte - einen Bericht zu verfassen und ihn an die Webseiten-Redaktion des BPS einzureichen. Es tut nur leider keiner.

Ich bedaure dies ebenfalls und möchte in diesem Zusammenhang eine Anmerkung zu Wolfhards Äußerung machen, wonach man ihm gönnen sollte, seine ohne fremde Finanzhilfe gewonnenen, selbst erarbeiteten und aufbereiteten Informationen im eigenen Forum zu veröffentlichen. Selbstverständlich ist es das gute Recht von Wolfhard, selbst verfasste Berichte für sich zu behalten bzw. auf nur seiner eigenen Website einzustellen. Ich frage mich nur - und nimm es mir nicht übel, Wolfhard -, was der Grund für dieses Köcheln der eigenen Suppe ist. Warum kann man mit solch' gefragten Informationen nicht offener umgehen und sie beispielsweise auch dem BPS - der die Durchführung der Veranstaltung finanziell ja immerhin erst ermöglicht hat! - zur Publikation (online oder im BPS-Magazin) anbieten? Dann wäre die Streuwirkung bestimmt größer und heißer Dank Dir sicher gewesen. Es wäre außerdem ein schönes Zeichen dafür gewesen, dass der größtmögliche Nutzen für alle Betroffene das Leitmotiv ist und wir vom BPS letztlich doch alle am selben Strang ziehen. Oder?

*IV.*

Günther hat die Idee aufgegriffen, das Bad Reichenhaller Seminar (und alle anderen BPS-Seminare?) für mehr Teilnehmer zu öffnen bzw. öfter stattfinden zu lassen. Ich halte dies nicht nur für eine gute Idee - wir haben sie im Rahmen unserer personellen und finanziellen Möglichkeiten bei der Seminarplanung für 2008 auch bereits umgesetzt. Ohne den Einzelheiten, welche auf der anstehenden Mitgliederversammlung in Hannover vorgestellt werden sollen, vorgreifen zu wollen, kann ich bereits jetzt verraten, dass das Schulungsprogramm 2008 im Vergleich zu 2007 erheblich ausgeweitet wird. 

Was die Information, Aufklärung oder - wenn man so will  Schulung von nicht dem BPS angehörenden Prostatakrebs-Betroffenen angeht, so halte ich die Einrichtung von zentralen Seminarveranstaltungen - entgegen der Auffassung von Günther (wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe) - allerdings für eine falsche bzw. ungeeignete Maßnahme. Ich glaube, hier sind, wie auch die Erfahrung aus der Vergangenheit zeigt, regionale Patienteninformationsabende, Gesundheitstage oder Vortragsveranstaltungen das probatere Mittel (wobei eine dadurch zustande kommende Anbindung von Betroffenen an eine SHG ja den Zugang zu den BPS-Seminaren eröffnet). 

Viele Grüße in die Runde und eine weiterhin rege Diskussion,

Kai Mielke

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Wolfhard,

wohlan - nachdem Kai ausführlich Hintergrundinformation zu der Veranstaltung in Bad Reichenhall geliefert hat, möchte ich auf Deinen Beitrag von gestern Abend eingehen.
"Sponsoring" bedeutet finanzielle Unterstützung; das kann, muss aber nicht, bis zur kompletten Kostenübernahme reichen. Du wirst einräumen, dass ohne die 6.000,-  des BPS die Veranstaltung überhaupt nicht stattgefunden hätte. Insofern hast Du durchaus von dem Sponsoring durch den BPS profitiert. Dass Du nicht zu den 25 Teilnehmern gehörtest, deren Reise- und Unterbringungskosten komplett vom BPS übernommen wurden, wusste ich zwar nicht, habe es aber auch nicht explizit behauptet, sondern geschrieben "Auch Wolfhards Teilnahme an der Veranstaltung in Bad Reichenhall wurde vom BPS gesponsert". Ich bestätige Dir hiermit, dass Deine Reise-, Unterbringungungs- und Verpflegungskosten *nicht* vom BPS getragen wurden und dass das Sponsoring sich auf das oben und in Kai Mielkes Stellungnahme Ausgesagte beschränken. Sollte ein anderweitiger Eindruck entstanden sein, so bedauere ich dies.

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

> Interessierte ortsansässige Urologen, die ihrerseits Vorträge halten könnten und gern einem auswärtigen Kollegen, der Neues vorzutragen hat zuhören würden, sollten die Palette abrunden.
> Selbsthilfegruppen-Leiter aus der Nachbarschaft oder woher auch immer, würden sicher gern ihre Mitarbeit einbringen. Als Räumlichkeiten kommen Kliniksäle und städtische Einrichtungen in Betracht, und über allem sollte trotzdem als Veranstalter der BPS Flagge zeigen.


Hallo Hutschi,

was Du hier als Wunschvorstellung schilderst, ist bereits überall in Deutschland gängige und tägliche Praxis. SHG-Leiter laden ortsansässige Urologen und andere Vortragende ein, vor ihrer SHG Vorträge zu halten. Die Teilnahme ist für jedermann und jedefrau frei und wird in aller Regel in Lokalpresse angekündigt. So what?

Ralf

----------


## Hans (GL)

Wenn auch so nicht explizit geäußert, hege ich den Verdacht, dass bei allgemeiner Ankündigung der Veranstaltungen die Befürchtung bestehen könnte, dass durch zu großen Zustrom diese überfüllt sein könnte.

Bei einem im Forum angekündigten und eingeladenen Vortrag der Hr. Dr. Eichhorn in Ingolstadt letzten Jahres habe ich als Gast teilgenommen. Ich war damals sehr verwundert, dass nach meiner Beobachtung nur drei auswärtige Besucher teilgenommen haben.

Somit relativiert sich doch in der Praxis das Wollen mit dem Sein.
Den von RA Milke angekündeten Weg, die Veranstaltungen zu veröffentlichen kann man nur gut heißen.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Es ist sehr gut, dass nun ab kommenden Jahr der Veranstaltungskalender des BPS online gestellt wird. Ob es zu dem von Ralf befürchteten Run zu bestimmten Veranstaltungen kommt, bleibt abzuwarten. Ich glaube eher, dass mit dem von Hans im vorherigen Beitrag aufgeführtem "Zustrom" zu rechnen ist.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Günter Feick

quote=RalfDm;20231][/quote]


> Hallo Wolfhard,
> wohlan - Du wirst einräumen, dass ohne die 6.000,-  des BPS die Veranstaltung überhaupt nicht stattgefunden hätte. Insofern hast Du durchaus von dem Sponsoring durch den BPS profitiert. "Auch Wolfhards Teilnahme an der Veranstaltung in Bad Reichenhall wurde vom BPS gesponsert". Ralf


Ralf, 

die finanzielle Beteiligung des BPS an dieser Veranstaltung bleibt mit oder ohne Wolfhards Teilnahme die selbe. Den BPS Anteil hat entweder eine Pharmafirma gesponsert oder es wurden Mittel der Deutschen Krebshilfe verwendet. Deine Ansicht, der BPS habe die Veranstaltung gesponsert, ist grundsätzlich verkehrt. Es waren keine Eigenmittel des BPS, welche er auch nicht hat.

Der Unkostenbeitrag für das Treffen, als auch alle anderen Ausgaben des BPS, werden aus Mitteln Zweiter und Dritter bestritten, die den BPS in seiner Arbeit unterstützen. Der BPS setzt diese Mittel zweckgebunden ein, um Prostatakrebs Erkrankten zu helfen. Alles was wir tun, ist die originäre Aufgabe des BPS  Hilfe auf Gegenseitigkeit. Von Sponsoring des BPS kann und darf überhaupt keine Rede sein. 

Dass Wolfhard seine Kosten aus der eigenen Tasche bestreitet, obwohl er den BPS hierfür in Anspruch nehmen könnte, ist aller Ehren wert. Wolfhard ist nicht in eigener Sache zur Veranstaltung gereist sondern für seine Gruppe und allen denen er helfen kann. 

A´propos Wolfhards "Mitschrieb", jeder bekommt ihn der danach fragt, ganz ohne Sponsoring.

Günter

----------


## Harro

*Wunschvorstellung*

Hallo, lieber Ralf,




> was Du hier als Wunschvorstellung schilderst, ist bereits überall in Deutschland gängige und tägliche Praxis. SHG-Leiter laden ortsansässige Urologen und andere Vortragende ein, vor ihrer SHG Vorträge zu halten. Die Teilnahme ist für jedermann und jedefrau frei und wird in aller Regel in Lokalpresse angekündigt. So what?
> 
> Ralf



was Du beschreibst, ist nicht das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe, denn bei diesen Zusammenkünften der in einer SHG beheimateten Betroffenen spricht in der Regel ein Vortragender über ein klar abgegrenztes Thema.




> Ich glaube, hier sind, wie auch die Erfahrung aus der Vergangenheit zeigt, regionale Patienteninformationsabende, Gesundheitstage oder Vortragsveranstaltungen das probatere Mittel (wobei eine dadurch zustande kommende Anbindung von Betroffenen an eine SHG ja den Zugang zu den BPS-Seminaren eröffnet).



Das kommt dem von mir beschriebenen Ablauf schon sehr viel näher.

Wenn Du meinen heutigen Beitrag zum Patienten-Informationstag im Stadthaus in Mannheim als Vorbild nimmst, so bin ich fest überzeugt, daß man so etwas ausschließlich unter dem Thema Prostatakrebs und eben unter der Flagge BPS in verschiedenen deutschen Städten veranstalten könnte. Ich bin auch sicher, daß die Themen Räumlichkeiten und Kosten lösbar wären, wenn man nur vor Ort die richtigen Ansprechpartner motiviert.
Das Wort Multiplikatorenrolle ist für mich rätselhaft; ich muß wohl auch nicht unbedingt wissen, was es bedeutet.
Aber, lieber Ralf, wie soll man "so what" übersetzen, was Du gern ans Ende
Deiner Beiträge setzst? Zum Beispiel "na und" ugs=umgangssprachlich oder frei von mir empfunden: na und, was sagst Du jetzt? oder na und, und wenn schon?

*"Nicht weil es schwer ist, wagen wir es nicht, sondern weil wir es nicht wagen, ist es schwer"* (Seneca)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

Ich war, obwohl ausdrücklich ausgeladen, dort und weder ich noch jemand anderes musste deshalb stehen. Dass ich meine Reisekosten selbst bezahlt habe, versteht sich von selbst.

Wenn es darum geht, einen Bericht zu verfassen, sehe ich zunächst die gesponserten Multiplikatoren in der Pflicht. Aber auch ich möchte, Wolfhard hatte es oben angesprochen, hier noch mal darauf hinweisen, dass die Veranstaltung gefilmt wurde und dass es eigentlich eine CD bzw. DVD geben sollte. *Wo kann man diese erwerben?*

Soweit ich das überblicke, waren ca. 60 Gäste, davon 25, bei denen offenbar der BPS die Reise-, Unterkunfts- und Bewirtungskosten übernahm, dort. Der Rest waren handverlesene Gäste von Herrn Dr. Eichhorn.

Die Referenten verzichteten auf ein Honorar. Inwieweit deren Reise- und Unterkunftskosten vom BPS gesponsert wurden, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, vermute aber, dass die Herren Ärzte und Professoren die Reiskosten auf die Dienstreiseabrechnung setzten, was in meinen Augen auch völlig korrekt wäre. Letztendlich ist dieses Seminar nicht zuletzt eine Werbeveranstaltung, in der die dort Vortragenden, einschließlich Herrn Dr. Eichhorn selbst, ihre Dienstleistungsangebote in den einschlägigen Kreisen bekannt machen.

Ich vermute, dass die wirklich Interessierten auch dann gekommen wären, wenn sie die Reisekosten hätten selbst, evtl. unter Beteiligung der Mitglieder ihrer Selbsthilfegruppe, bezahlen müssen. Möglicherweise kam ein Teil der 25 gesponserten Gruppenleiter nur deshalb, weil es nichts kostete. Für das gesparte Geld könnte der BPS einen größeren Saal mieten, der praktischerweise vielleicht auch etwas mehr in der Mitte der Republik gelegen sein dürfte.

WW

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Hutschi,




> wie soll man "so what" übersetzen, was Du gern ans Ende Deiner Beiträge setzst?


in diesem Fall am besten mit "was soll's also?". Ich bin mir aber nicht bewusst, dass ich "so what" gerne ans Ende meiner Beiträge setze. Ich habe eine dunkle Erinnerung, dass ich es bisher vielleicht einmal getan habe.

Gruß,

Ralf

----------


## WolfhardD

Hallo WW,
zu Deiner Frage bzgl. der DVD: Nach bei mir eingegangenen Informationen ist die Geschäftsstelle des BPS im Besitz der DVD. Was weiter damit geschieht weiß ich nicht.
Zu dem sonstigen Rumgeeiere um Sponsoring und wo ich was veröffentliche äußere ich mich nicht mehr.
Wolfhard
www.prostata-sh.info

----------


## RA K. Mielke

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,

zu Eurer Information:

Der Mitschnitt des Eichhorn-Seminars liegt uns in Form von 9 (!) DVD's vor. Wir überlegen zurzeit, wie wir das Ganze so zusammenschneiden oder komprimieren können, damit das Ganze am Besten auf eine DVD passt. 

Nach der Mitgliederversammlung in Hannover werden wir weiter daran arbeiten; einen "Erscheinungstermin" kann ich im Moment leider noch nicht vorhersagen.

Viele Grüße,

Kai Mielke

----------


## Dr.F.E.

*Liebes Forum,ffice:office" />*





Das Thema BPS  Seminar vom 5.-6. Oktober in Bad Reichenhall scheint ja wirklich der Hit zu sein. Jeder Fernsehsender würde sich über solche Einschaltquoten freuen.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mehr über den Inhalt als über die Rahmenbedingungen diskutiert werden würde.




Wenn es niemand anders tut möchte ich jetzt doch einmal einige Dinge klarstellen.
**

**

*Zur Abrechnung : 6000 Euro Einnahmen vom BPS stehen folgende Kosten gegenüber:*



1. Hotel Bayern Vital 4.499,20 Euro
( Kosten für SHG Leiter, Übernachtung und Vollpension )

2.Reisekostenzuschuß für Referent 
Dr. Walter ( Regensburg ) 100,00 Euro

3.Bewirtung Prof. Bonkhoff, 46,65 Euro
Dr. Jakob, Dr. Eichhorn

4. Blumen für Frau Schleismann 17,50 Euro
als Dank für 25 Freikarten
( Sinfoniekonzert )

5. Reisekosten und Übernachtung 
für Herrn Hechler 207,50 Euro
( Hat die Veranstaltung gefilmt 
 hat kein Honorar verlangt )

6. Reisekosten - Differenz für 
Herrn Fiebrandt 100,69 Euro 

7. Reisekosten Prof. Bonkhoff 400,00 Euro



Summe 5.585,04 Euro


Der BPS  Vorstand hat diese Abrechnung akzeptiert. 

Von mir erfolgte die 
Rücküberweisung des Differenz  Betrages auf das 
BPS  Konto am 25.11. 414,96 Euro




Hier noch einmal das Programm:



Dr. med. Frank Eichhorn 83435 Bad Reichenhall
Urologische Privatpraxis Bahnhofstr. 12
Naturheilverfahren Telefon (08651) 4771, Fax-8575
E-mail:frank.eichhorn@email.de
Internet: www.PSA-zu-hoch.de


Dr. med. F. Eichhorn, Bahnhofstr. 12, 83435 Bad Reichenhall





Prostata Krebs Seminar in Bad Reichenhall vom 5.-6.10.07

Programm

5.10. 2007

8 Uhr 45 Begrüßung ( Dr. F. Eichhorn, Bad Reichenhall )

9 Uhr  9Uhr 45 Lymphadenektomie ( Dr. Oberneder, München-Planegg )

10 Uhr  10 Uhr 45 HIFU in Harlaching: Results ( Dr. Thüroff, München-Harlaching )

*11 Uhr bis 11 Uhr 15 Kaffee  Pause* 


11 Uhr 15  12 Uhr Molekulare Targets ( Dr. Walter, Regensburg )

12 Uhr 15  13 Uhr Cholin-PET CT ( Prof. Reske, Ulm )



*13 Uhr 15 bis - 15 Uhr Mittagspause* 


15 Uhr  15 Uhr 45 Risikofaktoren und Prävention ( Prof. Bonkhoff, 
Berlin )

16 Uhr  16 Uhr 45 Strahlentherapie ( Prof. Sedlmayer, Salzburg )

17 Uhr  17 Uhr 45 Seeds ( PD Dr. Block, München-Vaterstetten )

18 Uhr bis 18 Uhr 45 Falldiskussionen




6.10. 2007

9 Uhr  9 Uhr 45 Androgen  unabhängiger Prostatakrebs 
(Dr. Eichhorn, Bad Reichenhall ) 

10 Uhr  10 Uhr 45 Insignifikanter PK und Tumorprofile ( Prof. Bonkhoff, 
Berlin )

*11 Uhr  11 Uhr 15 Kaffee  Pause* 


11 Uhr 15 bis 12 Uhr Chemosensitivitäts Test. ( Fr. Dr. Jacob, Bad Wiessee )

12 Uhr 15 bis 13 Uhr Aktive, objectivierte Beobachtung mit verzögerter Intervention 
( Christian Ligensa, Niederelbert )

*13 Uhr 15  15 Uhr Mittagspause*


15 Uhr bis 15 Uhr 45 Bisphosphonate: Indikationen  Nebenwirkungen ( Dr. Chr. Meyer, Fa. 
Novartis, Nürnberg )

16 Uhr bis 16 Uhr 45 Alternative Therapien ( H. Fiebrandt, Berlin )

17 Uhr bis 17 Uhr 45 Abiraterone ( Dr. F. Eichhorn, Bad Reichenhall )


18 Uhr bis 18 Uhr 45 Falldiskussionen





Keiner der Referenten einschließlich dem alleinigen ! Organisator des Seminars, Dr. Eichhorn, hat zusätzliche Gelder vom BPS bekommen. Alle Referenten haben im Vorfeld schon erklärt dass Sie kein Vortragshonorar verlangen. Eine Fahrtkostenerstattung und Erstattung der Übernachtungskosten für alle Referenten war aus Budgetgründen nicht möglich.

Herr Hechler ist freundlicherweise aus Darmstadt angereist um die Vorträge zu filmen. Er hat viele Stunden gebastelt und geschnitten  unentgeltlich. Die Rechte an den Film  und Tonaufnahmen hat der BPS. Die DVDs ( 9 Stück ) sind fertig und sind seit einiger Zeit in der Geschäftsstelle in Gehrden.

Die Vervielfältigung sollte eigentlich keine Probleme machen. Man könnte evtl. die Gruppenleiter mit einbinden die DVDs verkaufen um damit die Kosten wieder herein zu bekommen. Vielleicht möchte auch nicht jeder Interessent alle 9 DVDs haben  sondern nur den einen oder anderen Vortrag.

Insgesamt hat mir die Vorbereitung und Durchführung der Veranstaltung trotz erheblicher zeitlicher Belastung von mir und meiner Praxis viel Spaß gemacht .
Ich hatte das Glück dass alle vorgesehenen Referenten kommen konnten und hochinteressante Vorträge gehalten haben. Er ergaben sich spannende Diskussionen und viele Einzelgespräche zwischen den Betroffenen und den Referenten.

Ich habe von verschiedenen Seiten viel Zuspruch und Anerkennung bekommen .  Applaus ist das Brot des Künstlers. 
Ich denke das Preis  Leistungsverhältnis kann sich sehen lassen u.a. weil das Hotel Bayern Vital ein sehr günstiges Angebot gemacht hat  und weil alle Referenten auf ein Honorar verzichtet haben. 


Ich habe schon lange bevor es den BPS gab Veranstaltungen für meine Patienten  auch für Kollegen - in Bad Reichenhall organisiert und werde das auch weiter tun. Mit oder ohne BPS  man wird sehen. Wie, wann und mit wem werde ich zu geeigneter Zeit bekannt geben.


Ich habe übrigens die Teilnehmerlisten der SHG  Leiter durchgeschaut. Wohlgemerkt  ich hatte auf die Auswahl der Teilnehmer keinen Einfluss.

Bei den Veranstaltungen 2005  2007 waren 9 SHG  Leiter 2x vom BPS eingeladen  1 SHG 3x. Jetzt sollte man aber bitte nicht über die Geschäftstelle herfallen  ich denke das war ein Missverständnis oder ein Versehen. Man wird da in Zukunft sicher genauer darauf achten welcher SHG  Leiter welche Unterstützung bekommt.

Wenn der Charakter eines Seminars erhalten bleiben soll kann man keine Großveranstaltung machen. Die Nachfrage war erfreulich groß  die Plätze haben nicht ganz ausgereicht  deshalb musste ich einigen Interessierten absagen.

Von meiner Seite ist im Frühjahr eine mehr praktische Veranstaltung geplant  mit weniger Vorträgen und mehr Fall Diskussionen. 

Vielleicht gelingt es mir für Herbst 2008 Dr.  Snuffy Myers oder Dr. Steve Tucker als Referenten zu gewinnen.

Vorschläge und Anregungen sind mir willkommen ( email: frank.eichhorn@email.de )


Übrigens: ich habe noch nie einen Vortrag in Ingolstadt gehalten  sonst wäre der Saal sicher voller gewesen J


Ich wünsche dem Bundesverband viel Glück für die anstehende Vorstandswahl und hoffe dass ein Vorsitzender mit viel Sachverstand, Organisationstalent und  das wünsche ich allen Betroffenen  mit einem niedrigen PSA gefunden wird.


Dr. F.E.


P.S.: Um nicht in den Verdacht zu geraten dass ich  Marketing mache werde ich mich an den Diskussionen im Forum nicht mehr beteiligen !

----------


## Karlheinz

Hallo Herr Dr. Eichhorn,
als regelmäßiger Leser/Nutzer unseres Forums, aus dem ich "als Multiplikator" sehr viel für meine SHG gelernt und verwendet habe, möchte ich mich für die teilweise nicht nachvollziehbare Diskussion entschuldigen. Es sollten alle Schreiber in diesem Tread, und auch bei anderen Äußerungen im Forum,  immer und überall die Sachlichkeit und unser aller Kampf gegen den Krebs im Vordergrund sehen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen und dem Wunsch nach weiterer aktiver Zusammenarbeit mit dem BPS Karlheinz

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Karlheinz,

wieso Entschuldigung? ich wüßte nicht für was!

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hans (GL)

Die von von Hr. Dr. Eichhorn gerügte Ortsangabe Ingolstadt habe ich zu verantworten. Der Vortrag war am 7.6.2007 in Augsburg, und von der dortigen SHG organisiert. Der Veranstaltungsraum war voll. 
Laut Beiträgen im Forum war die Nachfrage nach der aufgenommenen DVD sehr groß.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Schorschel

> ...möchte ich mich für die teilweise nicht nachvollziehbare Diskussion entschuldigen...





> (Helmut.2) ...wieso Entschuldigung? ich wüßte nicht für was!...


Z.B. für die Beißreflexe Einiger, wenn es um BPS oder DHB geht...

Z.B. dafür, dass sich Dr.F.E. wegen des Diskussionsverlaufs tatsächlich bemüßigt fühlt, seine Ausgaben zu belegen...

Z.B. wegen der klammheimlichen Schadenfreude (Stichwort: Bumerang)...

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Schorschel,

dank der "Beissreflexe Einiger" hat dieses Forum jetzt wohl endgültig einen ihrer Besten verloren, den nicht nur von mir sehr geschätzten Herrn Dr. F.E.

Wirklich schade!

Gruß Jürgen M.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Z.B. für die Beißreflexe Einiger, wenn es um BPS oder DHB geht...


Das Thema der Veranstaltung war nicht "DHB". Wenn du Eichhorn mit "DHB" gleich setzt, dann tust du ihm unrecht. So schmalspurig ist der Mann nicht. Der hat viel mehr auf der Pfanne als nur "DHB"!




> Z.B. dafür, dass sich Dr.F.E. wegen des Diskussionsverlaufs tatsächlich bemüßigt fühlt, seine Ausgaben zu belegen...


Ich halte es für selbstverständlich, dass die Öffentlichkeit erfährt, wer von wem gesponsert wird! Wobei Eichhorn nicht sein Geld, auch nicht das des BPS sondern (Zitat: *Günter Feick*) Sponsorengelder der Pharmaindustrie und der Deutschen Krebshilfe verteilt hat. Man kann Zweifel daran haben, ob dieses Forum die richtige Stelle ist. Ich denke, diese Rechtfertigung sollte an prominenterer Stelle stehen.




> Tatsächlich ist das Seminar von Herrn Dr. Eichhorn in gewissem Sinne eine Privatveranstaltung - zumindest insofern, als der Teilnehmerkreis vonseiten des BPS (aus finanziellen Gründen) auf 25 SHG-Leiter begrenzt ist und die übrigen Teilnehmer von Herrn Dr. Eichhorn eingeladen werden.


So ist es! Tatsächlich waren die Merheit der Anwesenden persönliche Gäste von Herrn Dr. Eichhorn ...




> ... Angemeldet zur Teilnahme habe ich mich daher privat über meinen von mir bezahlten Telefonanschluß *als Patient von Dr. Eichhorn*. ...


 ..., die sich zum erheblichen Teil aus seinem eigenen Patientenstamm rekrutierten.

WW

----------


## Schorschel

> Wenn du Eichhorn mit "DHB" gleich setzt, dann tust du ihm unrecht. So schmalspurig ist der Mann nicht. Der hat viel mehr auf der Pfanne als nur "DHB"!


Hallo Winfried,

meine Anmerkung bezog sich darauf, dass die beiden Begriffe DHB und BPS immer wieder Beißreflexe auslösen. Eine Verknüpfung von F.E. mit einem der beiden Begriffe/Inhalte war nicht beabsichtigt.

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo,
dieser unselige Thread hat mehr Porzellan zerschlagen als so mancher es wahrhaben will. Wenn man nicht frühzeitig bemerkt, in welches gefährliche Fahrwasser man sich hineinmanövriert mit überzogener öffentlicher Insistenz, ist dies sehr bedauerlich. Ich habe als Außenstehender den Eindruck, es werden Differenzen in anderen Fragen hier erstatzweise auf einem Nebenkampfplatz ausgetragen. Die formulierte Entschuldigung gegenüber Dr.F.E. war notwendig und ist hochanständig.

Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

----------


## Hans (GL)

Dr. F. E.`s Reputation, denke ich, ist in der Summe der Beiträge nie in Frage gestellt worden. 
Jeder will wissen, wann Seminare sind, viele wollen teilnehmen, manche sind dabei, aber *alle* wollen einen Bericht über den Verlauf und Inhalt. 

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## cligensa

Liebe Eichhorn-Seminar Disputanten, lieber Dr. Frank Eichhorn,
erst heute habe ich zum ersten Mal die gesammelten Werke der Forumsbeiträge zu diesem Thema durchlesen können.

Dass ein eher "Außenstehender", also einer mit etwas mehr Abstand, sich der daneben geratenen Beiträge annimmt, sie sich zu eigen macht und sich dafür bei Dr. Eichhorn entschuldigt, zeugt von seltener Größe und Mitgefühl.   

Dank gebührt auch Herrn Hechler, der die 9 CDs aufgenommen hat. Herr Hechler hat die Arbeiten auf Bitten der Leitung der SHG Prostatakrebs Darmstadt, Herrn Seifert und auch Herrn Töpfer, durchgefürt. Herr Seifert und Dr. Eichhorn haben dankenswerter Weise die Rechte an den Aufnahmen der Vorträge dem BPS übertragen, der auch ein wenig zur Finanzierung der CDs beigetragen hat. 

9 CDs für alle, die diese Vorträge haben wollen, zu vervielfältigen (allein bei 50 Anforderungen also 450 CDs), sie einzutüten und zu verschicken, dürfte für einige Angestellte all zu viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. 

Es ist zunächst vorgesehen, dass unserer Spezialist, Herr Martin Buske, eine DVD aus den 9 CDs herstellt, die allen SHG-Leitern kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt werden soll, die anderen, Nichtmitglieder, werden wohl einen Obulus entrichten müssen. Das ist alles nicht von jetzt auf gleich zu erledigen. Etwas Geduld ist angesagt. Soweit die bisherige Planung. Die letzte Entscheidung hierüber wird der neue Vorsitzende treffen.

Wir freuen uns auf die nächsten herausragenden Seminare von Dr. Eichhorn. Deswegen und grunsätzlich: tausend Dank, lieber Frank, für Deinen selbstlosen Einsatz für uns Betroffene.
Herzlichen Gruß
Christian

----------


## Reinardo

Liebe Leute. Das Seminar fand Anfang Oktober statt. Wenn Wolfhard nicht so fleissig und engagiert seine Notizen in sein Forum gestellt haette, wuessten wir heute - Ende Dezember - noch nicht, was dort vorgetragen wurde. 
Wie lange sollen wir denn warten auf die "komprimierte CD"?   Kurzberichte  von jedem Vortrag mit einer kritischen Wuerdigung waeren wuenschenswert gewesen. Im BPS-Vorstand gibt es Leute, die das gekonnt haetten.
Die Diskussion ueber eine Ausweitung dieser Seminare halte ich fuer wenig sinnvoll.  Was  "prominente Aerzte und Wissenschaftler"  in ihren Vortraegen zu sagen haben, kann man auch auf den vielen Krebskongressen  sich anhoeren. Dazu bedarf es nicht noch einer  Sonderveranstaltung des BPS.
 Das Seminar  war  interessant ausschliesslich infolge der Einberufung und Moderierung durch  Dr. F.E.  
Nun ist Dr.F.E. zweifellos die erste Adresse in Deutschland fuer fortgeschrittenrn Prostatakrebs, leider ohne Kassenzulassung und nur fuer Begueterte und privat Versicherte erreichbar. Da waere es gut gewesen, wenn  seine Gedanken auch dem Rest der interessierten Patientenschaft, zu denen auch ich mich zaehle, postwendend nach Seminarende seitens des BPS bekannt gemacht worden waeren. 
Wie will der BPS denn in Sachen "Bessere Therapien bei Prostatakrebs"  Grosses bewirken, wenn  so sekundaere Aufgaben schon derart unbefriedigend  behandelt werden?
Die Ruhe und Beschaulichkeit der Weihnachtsfeiertage moege der BPS-Vorstand nutzen, ueber das alles einmal nachzudenken.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## RalfDm

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...5&postcount=22

----------


## Günter Feick

Liebe Mitstreiter,

die Vorträge des Bad Reichenhaller Seminars wurden durch einen Herren von der Selbsthilfegruppe Darmstadt unentgeltlich aufgezeichnet und bearbeitet.  Das Ergebnis waren 9 CD's.  Danach hat ein Mitarbeiter des BPS die CD's zu zwei DVD's komprimiert.  Dieser Vorgang ist abgeschlossen.

Beide DVD's können ab Anfang Januar an Interessierte versendet werden.
Eine Mitteilung hierzu wird auf der homepage des BPS in Kürze erscheinen.

Günter

----------


## RalfDm

> Beide DVD's können ab Anfang Januar an Interessierte versendet werden.
> Eine Mitteilung hierzu wird auf der homepage des BPS in Kürze erscheinen.


Dies ist nunmehr geschehen.

Ralf

----------


## WinfriedW

> Dies ist nunmehr geschehen.
> 
> Ralf


Na prima!

Danke an alle, die mitgewirkt haben.

Ich wünsche ein frohes Fest.

WW

----------


## Holger

Eine Korrektur noch:

Die Versandkosten waren noch nicht einkalkuliert. Somit liegt der Preis für die DVDs bei *12 *. Bei Interesse treten Sie bitte zunächst mit der BPS Geschäftsstelle in Kontakt.
Vgl.:
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...352&Itemid=149

Die SHG-Leiter der dem BPS angeschlossenen Selbsthilfegruppen bekommen die DVDs kostenlos zugeschickt.

ein frohes Fest wünscht

Holger Jünemann

----------


## Josef

Hallo,
bitte gibt es eine punktuelle Themenaufstellung über das Seminar?
Besten Dank und besinnliche Weihnachten,
Josef
Neue SHG P. Ca. in Wien

----------


## Martin B.

Hallo,

hier die Themen der DVD's:




Ich wünsche ein frohes Fest
Martin Buske

----------

